
Ask HN: Do these services already exist - readytorumble
1) Are there any websites that allow legislators to upload legislation for the masses to view it and comment? Something akin to twitter<p>2) are there any services that allow people to request podcasts? For example if users wanted to see Snoop and Martha discuss the rise and fall of ancient Greece is there a service that sets up podcasts between specific people and allows users to suggest topics<p>3) are there any vc firms that own building space in different cities and instead of providing funding to startups, provide free space for a set amount of time before collecting rent?
======
JJarrard
Google is your friend

1\. Council/Local government websites sometimes include a comment thread.

2\. Probably not, usually it's done via social media, e.g. Twitter mention.

3\. Doubt it, that would be a personal arrangement.

~~~
readytorumble
How likely would you be inclined to use a service that aggregates comment
threads nationwide?

